# como habilitar mp3 no xmms? (resolvido)

## gesiel

Olá,

no meu make.conf tem a variável USE="mp3", entre outras. Compilei o xmms, só que não está com "plugin de entrada" para mp3. Ao fazer "emerge --search mp3" aparece uma lista de pacotes, mas não consigo identificar se é algum destes.

Alguém poderia me dizer o que preciso fazer para instalar "plugin de entrada" para mp3 no xmms?

Obrigado.

GesielLast edited by gesiel on Tue Feb 15, 2005 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RoadRunner

Basta usares a flag mp3 na USE para activar o decoder de mp3 no xmms. Tens a certeza que está activado? experienta fazer emerge -vp xmms e verifica isso. Se estiver mesmo e mesmo assim não tocar mp3 verifica outras situações, como o plugin de saida de som, arts, alsa, oss, etc.

----------

## codemaker

No meu sistema, a flag mp3 não parece influenciar o xmms:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> delphis root # emerge -pv xmms
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

De qualquer das formas, nunca a tive activada no meu make.conf e não me lembro do xmms nunca ter lido mp3. Aliás, quando instalei o xmms, logo quando comecei a usar gentoo, a primeira coisa que pensei foi "Lá vou eu ter que arranjar o plugin para mp3" (estava habituado ao red hat). Mas depois reparei que não era preciso porque o xmms já lia mp3 sem que eu tenho feito nada de especial para isso.

gesiel, vê que flags eu tenho activadas e tu não.

----------

## gesiel

Valeu... mas ainda não consegui.

Chegando em casa vou verificar novamente. Tb vou dar um unmerge no xmms e depois um emerge para ver se ele baixa mais alguma coisa. De qualquer forma, te aviso do resultado.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Essse problema é atípico demais, nunca vi isso em distro alguma que não fosse o Fedora :-/

Pelo menos em meu xmms não existe nenhum plugin de entrada com "mp3" no meio do nome.

_Aqui_ quem cuida de MP3 primeriamente é o libxmmsmad só que é horrível de usar ele porque o equalizador pára de funcionar então deixo ele desativado e aí quem cuida da saída sonora pra mp3 na sequência é a libmpeg(Player MPEG nível 1/2/3, libmpeg123.so)

gesiel, acredito que você está fazendo algum tipo de confusão, tem certeza que os plugins de entrada estão ativos? Descreva melhor o seu problema... o xmms simplesmente não toca? Aparece alguma janela de erro? Ele fica pulando todos os MP3's?(isso ocorreria se não houvessem plugins de entrada capazes de tocar mp3) Você não está tentando usar algum plugin de saída diferente do daemon de som que está rodando e sem seu ~/.asound "twekado" pra rodar várias canais de som diferentes simultâneamente?

Descreve melhor aí  :Wink: , dificilmente o problema deve estar no decoder.

----------

## RoadRunner

O xmms, bem como o beep-media-player começaram a ter uma use flag mp3 que activa ou desactiva o suporte de mp3. No fim do emerge aparece um aviso.

Possívelmente isto só acontece em versões mais recentes, eu uso ~x86 e não uso o xmms, uso o beep-media-player e isso aconteceu-me.

----------

## gesiel

Realmente, devo ter esquecido alguma coisa... foi só fazer unmerge e emerge novamente que passou a tocar... antes de recompilar eu consegui tocar mp3 pelo Juk. Agora o xmms está OK.

Apesar de não saber ao certo o que fez funcionar, obrigado a todos.

----------

